

Can you give me some advice on this new video for my Startup. - davecraige

Hey HN, hows it going.  If you got a sec, I wanted to show you the teaser video for our new startup.  Hit up  http://www.Tugboat.io and click play.<p>DETAILS - 
We shot, edited, and chose music for this in just a few hours last night.  We were able to use natural light.  (the studio was actually setup outside with a projector screen behind me)<p>The music is from www.Istockphoto.com.  It cost like $40 for that one track!<p>LAUNCH PAGE -
Also feel free to give us some suggestions and our launch page that we built by hand at www.Tugboat.io .  We looked at a number of other launching page options like LaunchRock but we wanted to have control over the page and do things slightly differently.  (like the cool facebook and twitter pop ups once you add you email)<p>FEEDBACK-
Thanks for taking the time to check out the video and page.  And feel free to drop some feedback here on ways we can continue to improve.<p>Thanks!
======
iandanforth
This video has about 5 seconds worth of content.

1\. The company of the name 2\. What the company will do.

You need to write your copy, memorize your copy, and practice your copy until
it stops sounding memorized. Then re-shoot with a target of 30 seconds MAX.
Your call to action is to get people to put in an email, you shouldn't need a
video for that, but if you have to have one make it short.

It would also be good to have very very specific content in the video that
demonstrates why your SEO site is better than any other SEO site out there.

~~~
davecraige
yea, i like your idea of keeping it way way shorter.

and yea, we should talk about how we grew our site DenimBlog.com to 4million
visitors a bit more probably.

thanks for the feedback!

------
flexxaeon
after the join form there is a lot of blank scrolling that ends up at the
twitter/facebook calls to actions (which I assume are supposed to appear after
submission... I did not test).

edit: regarding the video itself, I'd also be more interested if there were
some visual demos/examples of the product.

~~~
davecraige
yea sorry about that. our dev Mike was still tinkering with that.

yup, we are working on getting those calls to action a bit better. Here is
what they are supposed to look like: <http://cl.ly/image/403B152u2K3m>

Yea, I should probably include some more screengrabs and stuff. good call.

Thanks for checking it out!

------
mikelbring
Hmm I put in my email address and hit join, then nothing happened. Not
entirely sure it went through.

~~~
davecraige
oh sorry, Mike our Dev was working on making that email box not accept fake
emails (check it out, try fake@mail and it will turn red)

if you don't mind, please try again. I think we got it working!

(thanks for the patience!)

~~~
mikelbring
Worked. Thank you.

